# My newest commode lid!



## SlipperKing (Mar 26, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHHA! Just a sneak-peak for the curious


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2014)

Great idea!!!


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like an open mouth. Neat!


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2014)

Potty Paph.! Now what is it, you sly devil? This isn't the "lid". No wonder men get
confused and leave the seat up. ;>)


----------



## Trithor (Mar 28, 2014)

At least the furry looks warm!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry Angila but this is the bottom half of the lid. One that a guy would want to set his fanie on. The top to the lid is in the shallows at the top of the PIC. Yes Gary, the fuzzy warm feeling really helps!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 29, 2014)

clever, but the pink will clash with our blue walls.


----------



## gnathaniel (Mar 30, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Sorry Angila but this is the bottom half of the lid. One that a guy would want to set his fanie on.



Around these parts (no pun intended!) we call that the 'seat.' Pretty picture, though I can't agree with the implied assertion (did Mutant start this?) that Parvis look like toilets.


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2014)

Indeed, it is called the "seat" and the gentleman from GA has it just right.
I can't remember who started the potty description of Parvis, but I thought
it was funny, however inaccurate.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2014)

gnathaniel said:


> ...the implied assertion (did Mutant start this?) that Parvis look like toilets.



No! No! No! No! No! No! No! That is just wrong, creating a mental image I don't want for these beloved flowers. It reminds me of a crass comment a friend made when he first saw Cyp. acaule in flower - he called it the "pink testicle plant" - forever marring my image of it - ARRRRRHH!

It does kinda look nice and fuzzy though, no doubt comfortable on the bum


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 1, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> No! No! No! No! No! No! No! That is just wrong, creating a mental image I don't want for these beloved flowers. It reminds me of a crass comment a friend made when he first saw Cyp. acaule in flower - he called it the "pink testicle plant" - forever marring my image of it - ARRRRRHH!



Well, you know that orchid is greek for orchis, which is...


----------



## abax (Apr 2, 2014)

A lovely 94 year old woman told me that acaule was called the ***** flower
when she was a young girl in TN. Orchids ARE sexy little devils!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 4, 2014)

abax said:


> A lovely 94 year old woman told me that acaule was called the ***** flower
> when she was a young girl in TN. Orchids ARE sexy little devils!



*WHAT!*(she must not of had any boyfriends as a young girl!)


----------



## abax (Apr 5, 2014)

SK, look closer! In that time and place, I'm sure she didn't, however, I
think the name rather apt...and quite funny.


----------

